# Why does my diamond dove look like this?



## elsasketch (Apr 7, 2016)

Recently I've noticed one of my diamond doves has a "humpback" and her wings don't fold behind her back anymore. She can still fly and she is eating daily. Is she obese? My other dove was obese earlier this year but it was due to eating too much millets. I stopped giving them millets for a few months and started giving it to them again recently and now my other dove is looking rather odd. I want to make sure it isn't any sort of other ailment other than she's a little chubby. I'll lay off the millets for now and see if anything improves. Attached is a photo, the dove in front is the one I am concerned about.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If they remain humped over, usually that is a sign of pain or they are sick.


----------



## Silverwings (Oct 27, 2017)

You should note any behavioral differences between the two, including if one eats more than the other, etc. That should help you figure out why your dove has a humpback.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

If you have an avian vet would get the bird checked out.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Yes, cwebster is right. An avian vet could take some tests. How do his droppings look?
Is he eating as much as normally? Drinking more? Quieter than normally? Fluffed up a lot?


----------



## elsasketch (Apr 7, 2016)

Jay3 said:


> Yes, cwebster is right. An avian vet could take some tests. How do his droppings look?
> Is he eating as much as normally? Drinking more? Quieter than normally? Fluffed up a lot?


She is eating daily, droppings look normal. Only thing abnormal is how she's holding her wings and that one of her ears is visible. I do have a vet who's treated a few of my birds before. I will have her take a look. Thanks.


----------

